# Sexy text



## Truly Abby (Sep 16, 2013)

Me: Honey, I can't wait to see you tonight! You need to be naked when I get home. Why? Because I'm going to kiss you all over, and do you right there in the foyer.

Him: Ok.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You're not surprised by this, are you?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, Trudy. That sucks.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ouch...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Trudy, I don't mean to be harsh. But you seem to have a lot to offer to the right guy. But guess what? As long as you're with the wrong guy, you'll never find the right guy. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, better OK than No.

Sorry Trudy. See what happens tonight. Jump him when you get home. See how he reacts. Hopefully positively, then have a good talk at dinner. If he doesn't seem wiling to meet you half way then it's time to rethink things.


----------



## Truly Abby (Sep 16, 2013)

No PBear I was not surprised. 

I knew what his response would be, as I've had the same response from other sexy texts I've sent him in the past. What he'll say when I get home is we don't have time to do that because we are going out to eat. Which is exactly why we are going out to eat, to discuss issues in the relationship. Sexual and monetary.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope things go well for you! I really really do. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truly Abby (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Bear....I'll be sure to post an update tomorrow. Send me some good karma this evening.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Trudy Abby said:


> Thanks Bear....I'll be sure to post an update tomorrow. Send me some good karma this evening.


Good Karma on the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Trudy Abby said:


> Thanks Bear....I'll be sure to post an update tomorrow. Send me some good karma this evening.


For sure! You deserve it!

But keep in mind you need a lot more than words. You need actions. Don't fall for the right words again. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I would be a happy camper if my wife sent me that text.....


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

texting is a crappy way to communicate. There are too many ways to take it: OKAY (wow, I can't believe she would do that, okay (I am okay with sex) or okayyyy (I'd rather watch TV). Do you know which one it really is?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> texting is a crappy way to communicate. There are too many ways to take it: OKAY (wow, I can't believe she would do that, okay (I am okay with sex) or okayyyy (I'd rather watch TV). Do you know which one it really is?


I think a lot of that depends on the sexual state of the relationship to begin with, the context in which the answer was given.

My STBW and I are very high desire and drive for each other, and show it quite frequently. A day doesn't go by that there isn't a fair amount of sexting between us. If she or I sent a simple 'Ok' as a response, it would be with the meaning of a gross understatement, and we would both read it as "HELL YEAH!"


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Truly Abby said:


> Me: Honey, I can't wait to see you tonight! You need to be naked when I get home. Why? Because I'm going to kiss you all over, and do you right there in the foyer.
> 
> Him: Ok.


I'm sorry for this. To think there's so many men on TAM who would die , die a happy death if they were to ever receive a simple text like this from their spouse ???

Unless he was driving or in a meeting it shows unappreciation and him taking you for granted 

Not for nothing but I would have responded back to him ....

" OHhh my bad. I didnt mean to send this to you. Never mind !! " with that I would had then gone shopping for the rest of the afternoon and evening ............. ignoring his calls/texts.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

LOL!!! ^^ What Elaine said! 

You poor thing, making the effort and being shot down like that. The only way I deal with that kind of behavior is with sarcasm which is why I love this suggestion so much!


----------



## MeatTrain (Dec 4, 2013)

Truly Abby said:


> Me: Honey, I can't wait to see you tonight! You need to be naked when I get home. Why? Because I'm going to kiss you all over, and do you right there in the foyer.
> 
> Him: Ok.


Somehow I'm not surprised...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

TrulyAbby, 

I give you kudos for being bold, sexy, and forward. Many of the men on reading this would kill for our wive's to send us this text. I know I would. (I would probably get a speeding ticket on the way home)

If he is worth it, keep trying, keep being bold. Was he at work and couldn't answer back at the time? Was he in a meeting, or maybe he was just intimidated with your confidence? I think confidence in a lady is VERY sexy. Just my opinion. Keep trying if he is worth it. :smthumbup:


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

If he would have just added an exclamation after the ok; "OK!"
It would've been much different.

Some men just don't know how good they've got it.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. It can be taken multiple ways, but would it kill him to show some enthusiasm? That's always disappointing when you get a ho hum response like that. 

A few days ago I texted my GF, "I will be naked in our bed at 10:15. Whatever happens after that is entirely up to you."

She replied "Make it 10!"


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> A few days ago I texted my GF, "I will be naked in our bed at 10:15. Whatever happens after that is entirely up to you."
> 
> She replied "Make it 10!"


This made me smile. I once got a text from my Honey... it said "I am clean, the sheets are clean, and I'm naked in bed ready to get everything real dirty."

My response? "H*LL YEAH!"

:lol:


----------



## onedge (Nov 27, 2013)

I am sorry. That is definitely a let down. My hubby is same way. I don't know if he knows how to respond back. Just remember, he probably just got caught off guard and didn't know what to say. I bet he had a smile on his face the rest of the day.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I text Mrs. Wrangler all kinds of pleasantries when it takes my fancy, thing is, you can never be certain of who is in company so an equaly pleasant response might not be sent back as the situation at the other end is different.

If it happens all the time then maybe just talk about it and see what is really going on and encourage him to respond in a way that you like.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

When I arrive this evening, thou shall be naked wench!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I often find it easier for me anyways ..... to use as little wording as possible but ummmmm include a picture instead with the text !? 

A pictures is worth a thousand words IMHO !?! He had never misunderstood my messages ahem ahem !?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Abby any update? How did it go last night?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Abby, don't get down. Maybe the timing isn't right with other things going on in the marriage but that kind of playful foreplay is awesome. I'm one of the many men would have died to have that going on in my marriage. Maybe put it away for awhile till things get back on track and then see if his blood has warmed any.


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay I would jump up and down, would have run up and down the hallway, saying "I knew she was a keeper" and then shown my coworkers to piss them off hahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!. Nice text. BTW I did do that whoa yeah!! True story of texting. He should have said "OOOOOOOOOOOOOK! that would have been better.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree with Sam, texting/ sexting can be great but it depends on the state of the relationship to begin with.
Sexting is very important to me (more so than Mr H) because it keeps me feeling sexy all day and ready for action. He on the other hand is ready for action as soon as he walks in the door with or without sexting during the day.
But because he knows just how much I like it he takes the time and makes the effort to engage. His work day is very demanding so the deal is that there is no pressure for him to reply until he has time. I simply get a buzz out of sending him something naughty. If he is under the pump he will often send an "mmmmm" which I know means "yum, I can't wait to get my hands on you".
When he has more time he will initiate sexting and it makes my heart race.

OP let your partner know the level of importance texting is to you, if he cares enough he will make an effort.


----------



## Pufferfish (Sep 25, 2013)

Truly Abby said:


> Me: Honey, I can't wait to see you tonight! You need to be naked when I get home. Why? Because I'm going to kiss you all over, and do you right there in the foyer.
> 
> Him: Ok.


Sigh. Your other half doesn't know what he's got. I wish I got texts like that from my missus. Being prim and proper all the time can be tiresome.


----------



## texasgladiator1957 (Jul 11, 2012)

I find a partners total lack of enthusiasm/interest/playfullness/sexiness most disheartening. My wife HATES sexting with me. I LOVE it but i have never ever gotten one from her first. Usually have to almost beg for her to try taking a pic. Oftentimes i send her a text - maybe sexy or maybe just an I Love You - and i never get a reply. And because now I know she doesnt like it at all - very emphatic - therefore even though she will do it for me - i know its just an empty gesture and the air disappears from my sail. The icing on the cake though is that she will text with friends or sit there playing f-ing Words W Friends scrabble which would be almost same as texting with me. Its a real bummer bc i find sexting to be incredibly stimulating! She can be such a drag sometimes. I am starting to wonder if she is asexual.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry Abby.

I had a similar text with my wife. We just spent $7-grand on redoing our bathroom. The day after the contractor was done I texted my wife: 

Me: Let's try out our new shower tonight 

Her: LOL


----------



## texasgladiator1957 (Jul 11, 2012)

surprised by what exactly?


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Atleast you got a responce, my hubby just would have ignored it.

I have always believed that you should always have an affair with your spouse


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

Truly Abby said:


> Me: Honey, I can't wait to see you tonight! You need to be naked when I get home. Why? Because I'm going to kiss you all over, and do you right there in the foyer.
> 
> Him: Ok.




Truly Abby,

If I received a text like this I'd probably respond "Ok" also. In my case it would be because I got the text by accident. My wife surely would never send me something indicating sexual interest. We both need to trade up. 

Best wishes


----------

